

ShowHN:  Are HTML5 canvas UI's the way of the future? - bitmilitia
http://www.graffitidrop.com

======
bitmilitia
I wanted to show HN my latest work, www.graffitidrop.com, and get some
feedback from the community. 99% of the interaction on the site is through
HTML5 canvas. I found that HTML5 canvas allowed for a more fluid interface, so
I thought I'd pose the question "are HTML5 canvas based UI's the way of the
future?".

------
woah
Ummm they are just like using flash. No standards, no w3c, an interface stuck
in a box which happens to sit on your site.

~~~
bitmilitia
Good point. Hmm, so I am seeing great benefits in using HTML5 canvas for the
UI, and I believe as people start expecting more and more from their web
experience we will see more UIs moving to canvas. Are you aware of any efforts
out there to merge HTML5 interfaces with some of the standards we have with
traditional HTML interfaces?

